# Buying beans, in bulk....HELP!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to buy 50lb of *organic *kidney, black, and navy beans.

I cannot find any place in Indiana that is reasonable.

The Buying Club wants 40.00 for 25lbs.....and the local Whole Foods want's almost 2.00 a pound.

Tell me there is a cheaper place in Indiana, please!!!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Count yourself fortunate you can even get beans for $2 a pound. Just giving you a friendly poke, is all. How much have you Googled?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Organic is part of the problem.

In addition, just plain old dry beans are up 25% in price...


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have googled a ton....nada.
I may just have to eat it, and spend the money.
Booo

I was hoping someone knew of an Amish or LDS place.
Thanks!!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

For organic here it is about the same price or a bit more. Lately much more for some reason.

Non-organic are cheaper, of course, but if you're set on organic as I am, you really do have to pay for it. 

However, they are quite nice to eat. I find the flavor more pleasant. Perhaps because they grow slower and have time to come into their own before picking.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

For some strange reason, kidney beans and black beans have dropped from 99c to 79c this week... getting a 40lb bucket full of pounder bags. Rice has dropped 2 bucks a 20lb bag.

They're not organic...


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

texican, is that Texarkana prices? Sams club or somewhere else? I'll be making a trip to Denton in a couple days and will check prices there, but if they are too high, I might detour thru Texarkana on the way back.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Check for someone in your area that orders through Something Better Natural Foods. People usually order from them in groups as they have a minumum order. They seem to be the best bet for organic stuff. My catalog (a year old) says: 25# organic black beans and for kidneys $28.75, $30 for 25# of great northern.

I get my from the LDS...but it's not called organic, so I doubt it is - but could be.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Brookshire Bros. Not to be confused with Brookshires. Very similar stores, but not the same folks. Don't know if they have a store in Texarkana or not.

These bean prices weren't even in the weekly circular. Believe they had black eyed peas for 79c/lb also... I have "problems" with b.e.p.'s... will eat em if I'm very hungrysome, but only thataway. {Had to pick em for weeks each summer growing up, in dreadfully hot conditions... told myself if I 'survived' till adulthood I'd pass on peas unless there was nothing else to eat.

Had planned on checking out Sams prices Saturday, but my truck took a dive (shredded fan belt when vacuum pump pulley failed), so got a tow truck drive home... and didn't get to check out Sams.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

last i bought black beans last summer they were about 80 cents a pound at the menanite bulk store but i bought 25 pounds and he sold them to me for 75 cents a # said if i took 50 at a time i could have them for 70 cents a #

but not organic , that i know of


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

texican said:


> Brookshire Bros. Not to be confused with Brookshires. Very similar stores, but not the same folks. Don't know if they have a store in Texarkana or not.
> 
> These bean prices weren't even in the weekly circular. Believe they had black eyed peas for 79c/lb also... I have "problems" with b.e.p.'s... will eat em if I'm very hungrysome, but only thataway. {Had to pick em for weeks each summer growing up, in dreadfully hot conditions... told myself if I 'survived' till adulthood I'd pass on peas unless there was nothing else to eat.
> 
> Had planned on checking out Sams prices Saturday, but my truck took a dive (shredded fan belt when vacuum pump pulley failed), so got a tow truck drive home... and didn't get to check out Sams.


My Sams only has pintos in bulk


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

It's the organic that is difficult. Not many beans are grown organically and even fewer using heritage breeds. Which is strange because I find beans one of the easiest to grow organically! Perhaps it is because fields the size of bean fields are hard to keep control of to be called organic? Not sure.

Anyway, it would be nice if prices were like those you guys are getting for non-organic.

Though, truth be told, I've always been astonished at how cheap beans are. Since I grow some few here to keep seeds going, they take time in the garden, require protection while drying in the field, careful picking and sorting. I would think, just from a labor and field space perspective, that they should be much more expensive.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

I just bought a 50#bag of pinto beans Monday at the local amish store for $32.. These people will order just about anything that you want. Buslady


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

check out country life natural foods. www.clnf.org.
they are located in pullman michigan. 
they deliver.
if your order is over $400.00 delivery is free or was.
if you get a few people to group an order with, that is easily doable.
another thing to do is find a seventh day adventist church in your area. they usually order from country life if they are on a delivery route.
we aren't seventh day adventists, but the people we have met who are have all been very nice, and helpful.
organic black beans were priced 33.75 for 25lbs
og kidney beans were 37.50 for 25lbs
og pinto beans were 42.00 for 25lbs.
og navy beans were 27.50 for 25lbs

keith


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I love Anasazi Beans. Try them you don"t need to soak them before cooking wither.


----------



## mrsjez (Nov 4, 2010)

Try www.azurestandard.com

There may be a delivery group in your area and if you call their customer service they may give you the contact information for that group so you can make an order. They have great prices and a ton of stuff!

HTH!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

ChristyACB said:


> Though, truth be told, I've always been astonished at how cheap beans are. Since I grow some few here to keep seeds going, they take time in the garden, require protection while drying in the field, careful picking and sorting. I would think, just from a labor and field space perspective, that they should be much more expensive.


After my first experiences growing beans, realized quickly that buying ~50lbs of beans was smarter/cheaper than trying to plant, weed, fertilize, de-insectify, irrigate, and hopefully harvest 50lbs of beans. An hour, maybe two of paid work... years supply of beans. Growing them, a couple hours work for the seed, an hour or two of work for fertilizer (or even more, if it's going to be organic, collecting mulch, goat/rabbit/chicken poo), several half days of weeding. Couple days irrigating during the droughts. Days of fighting the insects and varmints. Couple hours to harvest.

I'll not grow 'dry beans' until the time arrives when there's no store to buy 'em from. Some mighty expensive beans if I have to grow em... of course, if the stores were out of business, time would be irrelevant... watching and living with the garden would be the norm... watering individual plants, making sure pests and varmints stayed away.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

We live in NE indiana. We make a couple hour trip to E&S in Shippsuanna (sp?) Its worth it to us. I just stocked up on beans. They will break down bags if you want. What's not on the shelf is most likely in back... its an amish place.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

House faerie said:


> We live in NE indiana. We make a couple hour trip to E&S in Shippsuanna (sp?) Its worth it to us. I just stocked up on beans. They will break down bags if you want. What's not on the shelf is most likely in back... its an amish place.


I drive up this way when I go see my son in MI......Is this place off of 31 or 69?
Thanks so much


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I use country life and azure they are tip for tap on prices you can look at them online too.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

E&S is off of 20, which runs east and west, you can get to if from 31 or 80/90, not sure about 69


----------

